

Delta Financial Offers Interest-Bearing Bitcoin Accounts - yurisagalov
http://www.coindesk.com/delta-financial-offers-interest-bearing-bitcoin-accounts/

======
joshuahedlund
I was actually wondering the other day if this sort of thing was bound to show
up sometime soon, although I'm not qualified to think through the logistical
implications. I had been reflecting on my savings account claiming to be
"compounded daily!" despite only showing me the result of that compounding on
a monthly basis, and wondering whether it was a technical, legal, or some
other reason that they couldn't show me a daily update. That got me thinking
about the almost "instant" nature of Bitcoin and wondering if someone would
come up with interest on Bitcoin and give you daily, or for that matter,
instantaneous, updates on your interest amount. I can see no mathematical
reason why it should not be possible in either currency, although I suppose it
might simply be more "fun" than useful or necessary in either case.

------
carsongross
_" The firm will cover deposited funds with its own reserves"_

It will be interesting to see if the Bitcoin community embraces fractionally
reserved savings schemes. With the eventual hard limit on the underlying
asset, it is difficult to imagine this going on anywhere near as long as our
own fiat experiments, but monetary systems never cease surprising me.

------
dnewms
The site offers a 5% minimum interest rate. With such a (relatively) high
return, the risks are also high, as your money is used to leverage trading on
Bitcoin itself.

Taking such a risk with a currency that can move 5% in hours seems foolish or
exactly the right strategy, I'm not sure which.

